# Leigh D4R Pro Single Pass Dovetail



## trhymers (May 8, 2014)

I know many will say to use the variable, and I have. I am doing a bunch of drawers and figured i could save some time. For those that have this jig or similar you can see what i am talking about. The step in question is on chap 11-12, page 42 of the dr4 pro user guide. I am trying to what is in the inset picture. I have a board that is 4 5/8 so it is 1/4 over the board in the guide. I have offset my fingers like the instructions by 1/8 which is half of 1/4(the additional board width). Attempting the dovetail cuts in to the top/bottom of the board. Am i missing something? Thanks.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome to the forum.

From what I have seen, some jigs are designed to use boards in set multiple widths to get the best results. Is yours one of them?

Can you cut the boards to 4 3/8"?


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Hello, glad to see you join our community


----------



## rjhorky (Apr 20, 2011)

The way I read the instructions, you are doing it correctly.


----------



## trhymers (May 8, 2014)

I could change the width of my boards, but since it is supposed to work this way I figured I would try it. I already cut them down a bit to get to this size. I sent a msg to Leigh, so I will see what they have to say.


----------



## trhymers (May 8, 2014)

Thanks to a person from Leigh i got my issues figured out. I guess i was just up too late playing with this and got buggy eyed.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

OK Terry, now you have us all intrigued.....Can you let us know what solved the issue?


----------



## trhymers (May 8, 2014)

It was not complicated, i just must have been staring at it too long. it needs to be setup just like the photo. my main problem was that for the end part i was not putting the other half of the finger assembly. i was just so focused on doing variable spaced cuts, which you line up the flat part of the finger to the board. i got all my cuts done this weekend, and i will say that single pass save a ton of time. once i had it figured out.


----------

